# Shoes for flat pedal bikepacking/touring



## seren (Dec 6, 2013)

Seems like my eggbeaters are hurting my right knee, or maybe it's my position... 

anyway, I'm used to 100+ km gravel rides, day rides and short tours; normally use eggbeaters, but like the idea of having shoes to walk/hike in at the destination (I know you can do this in MTB/touring spd shoes but it's not always that comfy...) 

so what are people using, bmx/skate shoes, trail running shoes, walking/hiking shoes?? 

My next planned trip is (hopefully) going to be through the Balkans for 3-4 weeks in September, so I figure bmx shoes will be too hot, my trail running shoes aren't stiff enough and get chewed up on the pedal pins (same with some lightweight Timberland trail/hiking shoes)

thanks for for your ideas 👍🚲


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use keen sandals.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Lots of speak on here on that subject.

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...t-water-crossings-hab-flat-pedals-943805.html


----------



## seren (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for that seedub just what I was looking for 👍


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Scarpa Crux Approach shoes work wonders for me.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

I second Keen sandals. Not too hot and warm with wool socks


----------



## OfficerFriendly (Apr 16, 2014)

These are what I've found the most comfortable, and they're great for walking in too. Rode 100km in these just fine! Only issue was nettles rubbing on my feet!

https://secure.yoursole.com/uk/mens/footwear/cork-flips


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I ride in crocs regularly, very comfy. Best riding shoe they sell at Tractor Supply.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

OfficerFriendly said:


> These are what I've found the most comfortable, and they're great for walking in too. Rode 100km in these just fine! Only issue was nettles rubbing on my feet!
> 
> https://secure.yoursole.com/uk/mens/footwear/cork-flips


You actually ride in flip flops??? I can't even comprehend that. I can barely stand them to walk a couple of minutes to the beach! I can see riding in Crocs I guess, but I'll never do it. The new breed of walkable SPD shoes are a big improvement over the glorified road race shoes that used to pass for MTB shoes. Otherwise for flat pedals I'll use a light airy trail runner and be happy. Hike-a-bike up a techy steep climb in flip flops? really?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I live in flip flops for half the year, but I can't imagine doing multiple 50-mile days on a loaded bike with them.

Wait - I take that back. I _can_ imagine. I imagine it would be painful.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Five Ten Aescents FTW!

Not only do I wear these for every kind of biking I do, I also just wear 'em all the time --super comfy, airy. Great for rock scrambling and hiking too.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

jbass said:


> Five Ten Aescents FTW!
> 
> Not only do I wear these for every kind of biking I do, I also just wear 'em all the time --super comfy, airy. Great for rock scrambling and hiking too.


I've hiked and biked the Colorado Trail in Five Tens. Aescents and Access Mesh respectively.

Touring on flats is great.


----------



## ColonelJLloyd (Jun 28, 2016)

jbass said:


> Five Ten Aescents FTW!
> 
> Not only do I wear these for every kind of biking I do, I also just wear 'em all the time --super comfy, airy. Great for rock scrambling and hiking too.


This is the shoe I've gone to for flat pedals. They are crazy grippy with my Xpedo Sprys. They're a little too stiff to my liking to wear when no riding will be involved, but I'm super happy with them for how I use them. And they come in wide, which I need.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Approach shoes for me also, Asolo's in my case but would make sense that it's a subjective selection. I do look for shallower tread on the shoe for better pedal grip. 
I did pick up a pair of Five Ten Freerider Elements based on love shared in these forums. I like them too, but so far save those for day trips or overnights where I'm going to be riding >90% of time and may want to hammer or have more technical riding. They stick to the flats really well. Approach shoes (mine at least) get a little slippery on the pedal when wet.


----------



## seren (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. Looks like I need to find somewhere with a selection of Five tens to try. 
I like the idea of approach shoes, more for the off bike practicality but wonder about the soles getting chewed up by the pedal pins, any thoughts on this?
Thanks again
Ollie


----------



## ridinHigh (Jan 12, 2012)

Adidas has some good stuff out. I use the Terrex Trail Cross SL. I think they own fiveten now too.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Wear any flat shoes you like and fit some Power Grips to your pedals LINK.

Not quite are good as clipless but pretty close. Fantastic compromise as it lets you use plain shoes but still have the confidence and security of being attached to the pedals. I have these on three bikes, can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I ran power grips back in the early 90s. I liked them. Keeps for feel in the right spot. Not sure how I'd like them now that I've been on SPDs for so long.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

From reading, approach shoes seem to do very well. I myself use keen newport h2o sandals.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

No more pin damage than a shoe made for biking. Yes, if you have dots rubber on the ball/arch area of your sole you'll see some tiny nicks over time – same as a biking shoe with sticky rubber.

I just looked at my Crux soles with 70+ and 50+ days on them. Neither pair has any visible damage to the tread pattern (beyond said tiny nicks), and it's a less durable/more detailed pattern than dots.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Specialized 2FO flats, stiff sole, breathable, fast drying, light weight, durable, not too sticky, decent for hiking.

I was riding the Five Ten Freerider Pro, but after returning two pairs for delaminations, I got the Specialized which are a better shoe overall.

You all are crazy to be riding in a Croc or sandle, I'd worry about rolling my ankle if I had a sudden dismount, eps with a loaded bike. I have a scar from dropping a loaded bike on my ankle, chainring dug a hole in my ankle!



tangerineowl said:


> Pearl Izumi X


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Specialized 2FO flats, stiff sole, breathable, fast drying, light weight, durable, not too sticky, decent for hiking.
> 
> I was riding the Five Ten Freerider Pro, but after returning two pairs for delaminations, I got the Specialized which are a better shoe overall.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

I'm really wanting to give these a try

https://www.astraldesigns.com/shop/footwear/mens/brewer


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

jcaino said:


> I'm really wanting to give these a try
> 
> https://www.astraldesigns.com/shop/footwear/mens/brewer


I'm pretty sure those are the shoes that mikesee says are wicked grippy and flexible. The former is great for biking, the latter not so much.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

The Adidas Trail Cross SL is the best all-around shoe I've used for flat-pedal riding. (I've used 5.10 Impacts, Aescents, Camp Four, and Guide Tennie, and Specialized 2FO.)


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

albeant said:


> The Adidas Trail Cross SL is the best all-around shoe I've used for flat-pedal riding. (I've used 5.10 Impacts, Aescents, Camp Four, and Guide Tennie, and Specialized 2FO.)


^This, have the Adidas Trail Cross shoes myself, and have tried loads before, stiff and supportive enough for effective pedaling, but really comfy for walking. They also use Stealth rubber, like 5.10, so you get awesome grip on pedals and rocks when you need to hike.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

ColonelJLloyd said:


> This is the shoe I've gone to for flat pedals. They are crazy grippy with my Xpedo Sprys. They're a little too stiff to my liking to wear when no riding will be involved, but I'm super happy with them for how I use them. And they come in wide, which I need.


Also running the Xpedo Sprys because thenare cheap, light and dependable. I'm using all manner of 5-10s and love them. For long touring with frequent off the bike activities, i recommend the original Freeriders because they do not suffer the delamination issues of the 2015-16 models and the sole is not too stiff.

I have the 2FOs and find them too stiff for walking in much.


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

GlazedHam said:


> Also running the Xpedo Sprys because thenare cheap, light and dependable. I'm using all manner of 5-10s and love them. For long touring with frequent off the bike activities, i recommend the original Freeriders because they do not suffer the delamination issues of the 2015-16 models and the sole is not too stiff.
> 
> I have the 2FOs and find them too stiff for walking in much.


You should try out a pair of Adidas Trailcross shoes then, I went from original freeriders to them, and they are a bit more supportive, but with the same rubber compound. I find them to be a bit more efficient for pedaling with the stiffer sole, but not so stiff that they aren't good for walking; I actually use them as my everyday shoes too.


----------



## BB3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Losvar said:


> You should try out a pair of Adidas Trailcross shoes then, I went from original freeriders to them, and they are a bit more supportive, but with the same rubber compound. I find them to be a bit more efficient for pedaling with the stiffer sole, but not so stiff that they aren't good for walking; I actually use them as my everyday shoes too.


Agree just got them but they are nice! I have a very wide 4E-5E foot and half size up fits pretty darn good. Very sticky w a fair amount of support!


----------

